# Information on Audio Program Listening, Success and Towards Inner Peace



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here is some information that may prove helpful that was just added to the Compilation Thread, but might be needed here just for extra reference.Take care!







Relistening to the IBS Audio Program 100 Mike suggests waiting 8-10 weeks before relistening to the whole program again. If you feel the need, you may listen to your favorite sessions from time to time or daily as desired, but always allowing 6 hours between listenings if you wish to listen more often. If you have not had any real success or limited improvement after completion of the program, many factors may be involved including: Severity of IBS Duration of IBS (How many years you have had it) Your age (Obviously an older person having the condition for many years may perhaps take longer than a teen having it only a few months, though there are no hard and fast rules on timeframes for this.) Other things going on in your life: If you are dealing with other issues whether it be other health concerns, or stressors, this is dealt with first by the sessions. The subconscious deals with those areas needing the most attention, and sometimes that isn't IBS at the moment. As you cope and deal with other things going on in your life, the IBS symptoms are dealt with later on. The subconscious mind sees IBS as "business as usual" and a part of who you are, though an undesired part, and this takes time to override these thoughts with new learnings.. Traumatic events, PTSD, abuse issues, other health concerns, and other co-existing factors: As Mike has said over and over, the IBS Audio Program is not a substitute for medical and psychological treatment, it is only a treatment for reducing IBS symptoms; his clinical trials have shown greater success than patients referred to him had with conventional treatments, but everyone is different. As with every single medical treatment, there are all manner of degrees of success; most on the program have had success (over 90%), and some have seen the improvement long after program completion. Be patient with yourself, and don't put any preconceived time frames or restrictions for getting better on yourself. Just relax and go with the flow. Most often, the improvements are so gradual and subtle, that one day, you think, hey, I haven't had IBS this week! Some listeners have opted to repeat the program and have found themselves greatly improved. For some extra encouragment, go take a peek at Mike's website on the IBS Audio Program page, www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.html and take a look at the graphs of the clinical trials tracking over 20 IBS and related symptoms for the same patients for three year follow-up after completion of the program; these have shown increasing improvements for follow up evaluations for 3 years, and that is just for the documented trials. The program has been available since 1998, and since that time thousands of patients have used the program and have been helped. Those who wish to do the Towards Inner Peace Program/TIP(which is an optional program as the IBS Program stands on its own) should wait at least 3 months before starting the TIP program. This program is an "extra" over and above the IBS Program and is not needed or required, but is very enjoyable in its own right for further self development in many areas of your life. The TIP program also follows a schedule using the 6 sessions and introduction,over the course of 40 days, and then you are encouraged to continue with your favorites to practice and enjoy as desired. Mike gets emails all the time from folks who now have their lives back, some of whom have been almost virtual shut-ins for fear of an "accident" they now can go out into the world and function! Also, a comment on Mike's other recordings mentioned on this forum: if you have the IBS program, some of the processes used in the individual recordings for relaxation, anxiety and stress sessions are already incorporated within the IBS program; so no need to duplicate them if you have the full IBS program. These recordings just address those individual topics and do not incorporate IBS. Just a point of clarification. Hope this helps a bit. Take care everyone! ~ Marilyn (Helping Mike to help others!)


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

very helpful, I would think.Bada


----------



## prplatt (Feb 1, 2003)

Marilyn,Thanks for posting this. It was helpful. I just posted on the anxiety forum about how discouraged I am right now.Guess I just have to be patient.Paula


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Paula, Yes, I was the same way! We live in an instant society, and I was impatient too. I did the program twice because I was dealing with lots of other stuff, but the program helped me cope through those things as well. But think about the fact that your IBS/anxiety came to develop over the course of time, well, so too does getting better, each day is a step. Very few things follow in a straight line, there are zig zags and slips here and there, but just keep forward looking. We all get discouraged from time to time. It shows you are a thinking and feeling human being reacting to your life. But always remember to be good to yourself, I have to remind my own self to do that all the time!Take care, and glad this info was helpful to you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Marilyn, thank you, this is an excellent post.I really need to remind myself Rome (and it's criteria







) Wasn't built in a day! If I could just get the 'other things going on in my life' to cut me a break already! I'd be doin even better! I'm (whispering) hoping the current flare I am havin will quit real soon. Thought I had it licked last week, and then life threw more 'stuff' my way. Whadya goin do? I am using calming statements and imagery quite a bit and I think it is helping. I had to back off of food for a bit. I took myself up from clear liquids to the BRAT diet, then the BRAT diet & a wee bit of protein etc......... up to a bland diet today. I have to say though, the upper ab pain has been non-existent during this flare (4 weeks and counting....) and I can thank the program and Mike for that! The TIP I had to stop cause I fell asleep immediately LOL. So I want to try to change to trying to do it in the mornings. I will have to wait til school is back in session though, as my blessed interruptions are about.







Thanks for posting this and bumping up the other one, as well as, _all_ you do.  BQ


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

As soon as I pay for my son's college tuition, I can purchase the TIP set which I've been wanting for a very long time. Let's just say that my original set is getting a workout !! And still working quite well also.Thanx, Marilyn.... you're a great help !  Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi BQ and Evie,BQ, sorry to hear you're up against it; I think sometimes we have to just know that we are human beings, and sometimes we can take it, and other times we can't, and just plug along. You have been through a great deal in your life, much more than many, an up close and personal viewpoint, of what most Americans saw only from a TV vantage point, I admire you so much. Hang in there, and know you have my prayers and thoughts...yeah, I fall asleep with the TIP, but always awaken with the count. I don't think I could have gotten through some of life's curves without it!Evie, I am putting my oldest son thru college and have another in high school, so I can relate..in fact I'm just filling out registration and writing checks for everything under the sun, so I know how it is to be under the money crunch. But if you can put away a dime here, and dollar there, or perhaps ask for cash for your birthday, etc. you will have the best present ever when you get the TIP. Of course, I am a bit opinionated!








Thanks for your sweet comments... you guys are the best. And that is what I wish you: all the best and blessings too.Love ya.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

I knew something was up with you, B.Q., cuz you haven't been around much. Hope things get better for ya. I haven't been helping much lately either, but hope to return to full steam shortly.Both you and Marilyn are an inspiration to me !!   Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

How bad is this?? I don't even wake with the count! LOL I also find lately I am more prone to sleep through my alarm clock too! LOL This isn't a good thing.







Yeah life just throws all kinds of stuff out at us. But that is the nature of our lives.. I believe the old adage, 'all good things in time'. When I am supposed to listen to the TIP I will, and I will gain from it exactly what I am supposed to..... at _that_ time. Same goes for the IBS 100 Program..... I get from it what I am supposed to, each time. It is all part of the journey. And with every experience, I only gain, not lose. I gain enlightenments. I seem to gain much through some of the "stuff" life throws. It is expensive emotionally, but worth the price in my book. Programs like TIP and IBS 100 program can fill up my bank account, so to speak. And make me stronger on many levels, physically, mentally, spiritually etc, to go on to the next enlightenment.In the meantime, I try to remember these lines from an ancient Chinese Poem:_"Before enlightenment, chop wood, carry waterAfter enlightenment, chop wood, carry water."_So I'm hanging here.... chopping and carrying and learning in between.  BQ


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

It's sweaty work and a tough job... but someone's gotta do it...







... and I am delighted that it is you, B.Q.  And Marilyn... you are a wonderful, supportive lady whose contributions to this forum in particular need to be recognized !!







Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Awww, Evie... can you see me blush??? Thanks so much!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump for newbie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bumperdoodles


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for newbie and Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2003)

Well Marilyn, the time is upon me now..... I am going to order the TIP set. Do you know if Mike is planning on running any specials??







Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump for bloomers


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Maybe someone could answer a question I have. Every Sunday I get a bit of stress because I am the director of music at our church and I know I have to be "on". I direct the choir, the bell choir, and sometimes play my flute too. Right before the processional every Sunday, I get uptight and feel like I need one more run to the potty! Sometimes I make that run, sometimes I don't. Then once I'm up there, I try to tell myself that as soon as the anthem is over, I can walk out of the service if I need to. I often feel like I need to until the time actually comes when I can leave. Then I'm fine. So I know I have some anxiety here. Would the information on the audio program help me with these situations? I know it's late now, but I've got four huge Christmas programs coming up and I'm starting to get the jitters - not about the music, but about my bowels! Good grief! Bottom line, can these tapes help me in those situations - stage fright or whatever it is???


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gret, the simple answer is yes. This is called antisipatory anxiety and the tapes are set up to work on it, as well as other issues and problems.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Absolutely, Gret! Today I had to go to the store, and felt an attack coming on, because I am in so much stress; so I sat in the parking lot and did the imagery on the program, and, here it is 3 hours later, and not gone to the bathroom yet!I was housebound, now I am not; this program will help you with just exactly what you have discribed!All the best!


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks so much Eric and Marilyn! I'm going to order them today. I'm tired of just thinking about it! By this time next year hopefully these programs that I have to do won't be a problem!Thanks!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Gret, until I started Mike's program in April 2001 I had lived with severe anticipation anxiety making my guts go wild for over 30 years. There were very few things I could do, knowing that I was going to be in distress. Now my IBS/D symptoms and all anxiety symptoms have also disappeared. I don't even have to work to stop the gut spasms because they are gone. Thank you Mike Mahoney for your work on our behalf. I wish everyone could totally recover like I have but any amount of relief would have been teriffic and worth many times the cost of Mike's program! Best wishes, Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Norb! I will tell Mike your kind words! Thanks for your encouraging thoughts!


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks, Norb. Your post help solidify my feelings about this. I've got to get a grip here!Thanks so much!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gret, remember also were here to help you out and support you in anyway we can if you need it.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks again, Eric! I've been using the recordings for 6 days now. Don't know if it's coincidence or good timing or what, but I've had a pretty darn good week! I had to go to two luncheons and didn't end up in the bathroom! I'm enjoying the program, but am anxious to get on to session two. That won't be for a while yet. (Sometimes I can be impatient!)Tomorrow morning is the big one at church. The choir is responsible for the entire service. All week I've wondered if I should load up on Immodium for the day and pay the consequences later. Maybe I can just wake up and do some meditation and see if that helps. Not sure what to do. Once I'm involved in the program, I'll be fine. But up until then I expect I'll be a bundle of nerves and probably will make several trips to the restroom!I read the stressful job thing. Most people would look at my job and wonder how in the world it could be stressful. It isn't except for Sunday mornings! And those mornings are why I'm using Mike's program! So far, so good!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump for the new year


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

time for a bump for the newbies


----------

